# Knee and shin pads for very skinny legs



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm looking for some knee and shin pads (or knee/shin combo pads) with a moderate level of protection. I do mostly AM type riding with some jumps and stuff, nothing huge. I'm 17 and have very skinny legs (my calves are like 13" around). I ride flats, so some shin protection is a must, too. I need something that is super comfy for pedaling, but will take hits well. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

I've always found that POC stuff has a really slim fit. They have some pretty helpful sizing charts on their website.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I was going to say too. POC has a reputation for a slim fit.


----------



## project_d (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got chicken legs...don't buy the 661 stuff. They would always slip off until I began to sweat a good amount, then they would hold.

I switched to the Troy Lee stuff, and the word VERY well. Just know that when you try them on they will feel a bit too tight, but after one or two good rides, they stretch a bit, and fit perfectly. Today I went on an 11 mile ride and they did not slip down once!


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll look into the POC stuff, but I think it will be out of my budget :/



project_d said:


> I've got chicken legs...don't buy the 661 stuff. They would always slip off until I began to sweat a good amount, then they would hold.
> 
> I switched to the Troy Lee stuff, and the word VERY well. Just know that when you try them on they will feel a bit too tight, but after one or two good rides, they stretch a bit, and fit perfectly. Today I went on an 11 mile ride and they did not slip down once!


Did you try the youth size in the 661 stuff? I was looking into that, but I thought they might actually be too small (I was thinking the pads would be designed around 10year olds with short little legs). I've already tried smalls in the 661 riot knee and shin pads, but they were too big.

What model do you have in the TLD knee pads? I was looking at trying either the t-bones or kgl5450...


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay, I take that back about the POC stuff. Ebay seems to have some good deals on new kneepads


----------



## project_d (Jun 1, 2007)

kt42 said:


> Thanks everyone! I'll look into the POC stuff, but I think it will be out of my budget :/
> 
> Did you try the youth size in the 661 stuff? I was looking into that, but I thought they might actually be too small (I was thinking the pads would be designed around 10year olds with short little legs). I've already tried smalls in the 661 riot knee and shin pads, but they were too big.
> 
> What model do you have in the TLD knee pads? I was looking at trying either the t-bones or kgl5450...


Never looked at the 661 youth stuff. I haven't checked the sizes, but I would think they would design those with a smaller area for shorter legs. As for TLD, I wear the T-Bones.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, I ended up going for the small T-Bones and the youth size Veggie shin guards. I figured if the shin guards were a little short, then that would be okay since the T-Bones look kind of long. I'll post how they fit once I get the order. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

just got the shin and knee pads. The youth size Veggie shin guards fit perfectly and have exactly the amount of protection I was looking for. The T-Bones on the other hand seem to be the right size, but the top part of the pad slips down a little, so the mesh bunches. The bottom part seems to stay put okay. I think the only way the T-Bones are going to be comfortable is if I cut out the mesh part, but then I won't be able to return them it it doesn't work... Not sure what to do.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried the T-Bones on again and I'm pretty sure they're just a little too big. I'm thinking that I'll return them and see about getting some youth size 661 Rage pads. I think the POC might have a similar problem with bunching behind the knees.


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

what about whatever company makes those ratchet/helmet style tightener thing


----------

